# How long did your style take?



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 31, 2016)

How long did it take you to reach your current style of drawing?

I really have the potential to draw nice things, but I'm more of a writer and doodler... XD

You're all so tally-ented. ♥


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 31, 2016)

I continually drew for two and a half years, using over 600 pages of paper. The first year I just continually fucked up on things, which basically makes up the style in my drawings now, which are infinitely better.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Aug 31, 2016)

It's an ongoing thing. I have been drawing since I was 4, and I have just been improving since then. I actually held on to some art that I did from Grade School, just so I could show myself how far I've come.


----------



## redhusky (Aug 31, 2016)

It's ongoing but I would say a year before I really got into a comfortable "flow". Of course, like most artists I have to rely on what people say they notice about my style since I'm so used to it.


----------



## swooz (Aug 31, 2016)

Mine's still developing, but up until this point, it was 2 years.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

My art style is mostly 3D modeling  or 2D vector art. (usually weapons, but sometimes random objects like wheels or stuff like that) It took me about a couple weeks to find my style and 2 years to "perfect" it. (at least in my eyes) Like many i'm still improving it with every object I make or draw, but I'm still extremely proud of most of my early projects and designs as they still hold up when compared to my newer ones.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 1, 2016)

31 years. 

Seriously, though, all artists' styles are continuously developing and evolving; you don't just reach a point where you've established a style and you're done. That's even without taking into account that a good artist is capable of drawing in more than just their "default" style.

Far as formal education goes... Art classes in some form were part of the curriculum for my first 10 years of school, plus my 12th which I spent as an exchange student and used to take a number of them. Aside from that I've gone to after-school art classes I believe 4th through 9th grade (having trouble recalling for 100% certain when I started, could've been a year later) plus three years of high school, and went to sequential art school for one year after high school.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 2, 2016)

i don't think one really stops developing their art or style. Mine has evolved a bunch over the past few years. Like most people, i've bee drawing since i could hold a pencil but i didn't start developing my current "style" until junior high school. it's been years since then but i'd like to think i settled into my "style" about 3 years into development. it's certainly evolved since and improved but you could still look back at my old stuff and tell that it's mine.


----------



## psychonautic (Sep 3, 2016)

I've been drawing for 11 years, but my current style started developing 6 years ago.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 4, 2016)

Been trying to draw since middleschool and I didn't really start developing something until like 2 years later. As some people said tho, everyone's styles are continuously developing.


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Sep 4, 2016)

4+ years I think?


----------



## Raddy Fox (Sep 4, 2016)

Good question~

I've been doodling for about 12 years, properly drawing for 2 years (digital media) and for the last 3-4 weeks I've been trying to do more than one complete drawing a week and build a career, and I think I'm still defining my style lol. Every time you think you've mastered something a completely new thing to master comes up. In the beginning you can pick a lot up quite fast, learning good hand control, autonomy, basic shading all at the same time.
For me I then started looking at shading in more detail and I'd sort of got my head around drawing in 3 dimensions (recently) at the same time. Both of these I think have totally evolved my style again. It seems never ending lol.

Here's my first ever drawing of my fursona in 2013 compared my most recent one. You can sort of see how my style developed. I was worried for the first few years I didn't have a style, but I think everyone does and shouldn't worry about it. If anything, trying to force yourself to make a style I think can actually stop you developing a style that fully reflects you. But this' just what I think, not to say it's true.


----------



## Jeda (Sep 4, 2016)

Before i was a Christian i used to be super obsessed with anime and would try to draw it a lot XD I started to develop my own style around 08'-09', but even then it sucked XD when 2010 came around i became a Chrsitian and drew in a different style. It took about 6-7 years of work to get it to where it is now lol

My old art:
http://orig08.deviantart.net/1c73/f/2009/289/7/7/predator__commission__by_ziros_lover.jpg

My new:
http://img14.deviantart.net/a0a9/i/2015/286/1/d/my_id_by_theunseenworld-d9d0clx.png


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Sep 7, 2016)

My core techniques took me two years to get comfortable with. that was basic human anatomy. tack on another year, for furry-tizing it all, then disappearing for 5 years
doing only mild sketches during that time.
My style still evolves though, I'm always learning.
you're good at doodling though. I imagine you'll take to it rather quickly.


----------



## Caraid (Sep 9, 2016)

I never actively worked on a style and I still wouldn't know how to define it. People do recognize my work due to my techniques, which I developed throughout my entire learning process as an artist so I guess I can say - for as long as I've been drawing, and for as long as I continue to draw.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 18, 2016)

About 5 years of practice and it still going :3


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 19, 2016)

Would you believe I made this less than eight months after learning to use Inventor? (kind of like Maya but for engineering purposes) It was actually one of two swords I made in Inventor as part of my final project for the class. (the other looks much better but as it stands now I have no way to open the .iam file to post a picture of it, but it has a morningstar head for a pommel lol)


Spoiler: Sword


----------



## GesuGesu (Sep 20, 2016)

I feel like my style is still ongoing. I keep finding new influences or aesthetics that I like to incorporate into my art style.


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Sep 20, 2016)

My style is ongoing as well. Things change from being super cartoony to more realistic. It's the plight of being inspired by everything. xD


----------



## Sforzie (Sep 22, 2016)

I would say I reached the.. base stage? of how I draw now about a decade ago, and have been refining since then. Reaching that base stage took about seven years.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 22, 2016)

I make bad ms-paint art, and even that requires some learning.
I'm the only person I know who is practicing to get worse.


----------



## AriesRedLo (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello everyone) I used to draw horses since...a looong time ago x) 2011, maybe. And I immediately decided to draw in realism style.
I started to draw furry only in this year, so its reeeally hard for me but I trying my best)
U can wisit my page if u interested
Userpage of ariesredlo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## greaserdracula (Sep 22, 2016)

im 24 right now and i didnt start drawing regularly til college (cause its what you supposed to do) So i'd say about 5 years?? give a little more cause i started experimenting with stuff outside of chibis and anime my final year of highschool. 
this is a really great thread. thanks for the post!


----------



## fury-cake (Sep 22, 2016)

29, art student, anime was a mistake. They gave me notepad and pencil when I was 5- it also was a mistake.

Currently trying to sort things out: realistic stuff is too deep into comics and pop art, my cartoons are struggle because I can't leave realism too much.
Also, everything is polluted with manga-ish accents, duh.

And I really hate Adventure Time and other hipster cartoons for not drawing elbows and knees properly. It really aggravates me >:C


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 22, 2016)

My style has technically taken my whole life. Honestly, it's always changing because I always want to improve.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't have a style; I have deficiencies.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 23, 2016)

My art style has been an ever evolving thing through out my teens and young adult life.
If I had to narrow it down though, I guess I started drawing anthro about 9 years ago.
So my current style of drawing anthro took about nine years I guess 

I did take a break for a few years to try my hand at Manga style, but that just didn't work out.
I just couldn't get the hang of that style and I like animals more so I went back to doing my own thing ^_^


----------

